# Wolfstone 404?



## zombietronix (Sep 21, 2006)

Anyone what happened to Wolfstone or if it will be back? Did I miss an announcement? 

The link below redirects to horrorfind.com

http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/HalloweenTech/MainHalloweenTech.html

Thanks!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com works for me.

EDIT: Looks like the new URL is http://hauntmaven.com/. But that's a frame based redirect.

Maybe they're moving...several broken links.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

The "Questions, Comments and Feedback" forum is meant for HauntForum.com specific inupt and since this question doesn't pertain to HauntForum.com, I will move it into the Haunts Forum.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I've seen some 404s and I've seen some good pages... I think googling wolfstone worked the last time I had a problem w/ a bookmark I had.


----------



## zombietronix (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Sorry about that Zombie-F!


----------

